# ICT Security Specialist (262112) 189, 190 VISA



## Noor0911 (May 12, 2018)

This thread is only for ICT Security Specialist (262112) 189, 190 VISA.

Please share your Visa category, State< EOI Date of effect, Nomination date (if received), Invitation date (if received). 

Thanks


----------



## Noor0911 (May 12, 2018)

ICT Security Specialist (262112) 189, 190
Initial EOI submitted: 24 Jan 2018
Points for 189: 60
Points for 190 (NSW): 65

EOI Updated: 24 APRIL 2018
PTE: 20
Experience: NO
Total Points for 189: 70
Total points for 190 (NSW): 75
Invitation: Awaited


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Noor0911 said:


> ICT Security Specialist (262112) 189, 190
> Initial EOI submitted: 24 Jan 2018
> Points for 189: 60
> Points for 190 (NSW): 65
> ...


Hey Noor0911 

Why didn't you get for so long? This is a pro rata occupation and cutoff is 70 points now. Can you please list your point breakdown here? Also, are you a onshore or offshore applicant? For me it is onshore. 

I have lodged EOIs for yesterday (11 May 2018) with below

age: 30
degree: 15
PTE-: 10
Professional year: 5
Australian 2 years of study: 5
partner: 5

189: 70 points
190 70+5 points

Awaiting for invitations. please share any news... :ranger:


----------



## Noor0911 (May 12, 2018)

ictssseeker said:


> Hey Noor0911
> 
> Why didn't you get for so long? This is a pro rata occupation and cutoff is 70 points now. Can you please list your point breakdown here? Also, are you a onshore or offshore applicant? For me it is onshore.
> 
> ...


I am Onshore applicant,
age: 25
degree: 15
PTE-: 20
Professional year: 5
Australian 2 years of study: 5

I applied for NSW 190 with 75 points


189: 70 points
190 70+5 points


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Noor0911 said:


> I am Onshore applicant,
> age: 25
> degree: 15
> PTE-: 20
> ...


There is a correction for my last message. 262112 is non pro rata. There was a round on 8th May and next anticipated is 28 of May. any of your friends got invited? 

Our occupation is not popular yet. So there shouldn't be lot applicants.


----------



## sairam125 (Apr 10, 2018)

*EOI lodged for 262112 - ICT Security Specialist*

Lodged an EOi on May 2:

Visa 189 - 65 points (NSW,Vic)
Visa 190 - 70 points (NSW,Vic)

Breakup:

Education: 15
Age - 30
PTE - 20 (all sections 90)

In june, I will be completing 5 years. will be adding 5 more points. Hopeful to get an invite by july or august with 70+5.

I am also considering NAATI, any recommendations ??


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I have recently updated my EOI and now my score is 75+5 for ICT Security Specialist..

Age - 30
Exp - 5
PTE - 20
Education - 15
Partner skill assessment- 5

Hoping for an invite soon. Any news or suggestions?


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello

I got my ACS Skills Assessment Positive for ICT Security Specialist 262112, and I have submitted EOI with below points breakdown

*For 189 subclass*
Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 10
*Total = 70*

*For 190 (For NSW)*
Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 10
Partner skills: 5
State Nomination: 5
*Total = 80*

EOI Submitted on 17-Jan-2019.

Are 70 points good for 189? and 80 points for 190 for NSW? How much time it takes normally for invite with 70 points?

Also, I am confused about the 190. Should I change it to Victoria for better chances and better job prospects/living?


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

sairam125 said:


> Lodged an EOi on May 2:
> 
> Visa 189 - 65 points (NSW,Vic)
> Visa 190 - 70 points (NSW,Vic)
> ...


Have you received an invite?


----------



## glf10333 (Oct 8, 2018)

sairam125 said:


> Lodged an EOi on May 2:
> 
> Visa 189 - 65 points (NSW,Vic)
> Visa 190 - 70 points (NSW,Vic)
> ...


Did you get the invite?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Granted PR here are the timelines.

ANZSCO: 262112
EOI: 1/9/2018
INVITE: 11/10/2018
VISA LODGED: 28/11/2018
POINTS: 70
GRANT: 1/3/2019
IED: 25/10/2019


----------



## glf10333 (Oct 8, 2018)

*65+5 points possible?*

Did anyone get an invite from NSW and VIC (189 visa) with 65+5 points?
If yes how long?


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

glf10333 said:


> Did anyone get an invite from NSW and VIC (189 visa) with 65+5 points?
> If yes how long?


It might depend on your work experience. 2 of my friends applied for NSW and one got invited for 65+5 with 9 yrs of experience. other guy is still waiting with 70 points. no chance as of today.  Don't be discourage try to earn 5 points more


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

I received State Nomination from NSW 3 days ago. Now I have 60 days to lodge visa application. I want to ask about the requirements of Visa application as
Q.1) Which documents are required to prove my employment claim in DOHA/DIBP. Previously, ACS and NSW only took Employment Reference letters, Statutory Declarations etc and nothing else. But I have heard that Case Officers in visa application ask for more documents. So, additionally I have Salary Slips (complete salary slips of 4 out of 5 employments, and few salary slips of the 5th one), Tax Deduction Certificates (3 out of 5 employers), Signed and Stamped Experience Certificates of all 5 employers. I am also trying to get bank statements of my 5 salary accounts signed and stamped (which were closed few years ago), but the problem is, one of the bank was closed/merged with the other few years ago, and another reason is I am not living in my home country anymore, so I cannot gather all the bank statements of all 5 salary accounts. I have sent emails to the banks, and I am trying my best to gather these, but it seems that I will be able to gather 2-3 salary accounts statements not all 5. So if there is anyone went through this process can guide me, if the case officers are so strict about producing each and every evidence whether its 9-10 years old? or they give relaxation if you have few salary slips+signed and stamped employment reference letter on the company's letter head with all the contact details of company?

Q.2) Can I tell the Case Officer that I live abroad and not in my home country (I already have mentioned that in State Nomination/ACS etc), and I hardly visit my home country, will that be an excuse enough for few missing documents like few salary slips or 1-2 tax certificates or 1-2 bank statements?

As far as I know, not all these documents are required to lodge the visa application, but my consultant has asked me to gather these documents, because we never know what Case Officer can ask for.


----------



## divyan (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi Friends,

Does anyone in the forum received ITA/grant for ICT security specialist?Â*I have filed EOI with 75 points - 189 and 80 -190 NSW (initially filed EOI on 5th March19 with 65 points, then updated on 6th May19 with 75/80 points) & VIC (filed on 6thJune19 with 80), what are the chances of receiving ITA for this Non Pro rata occupation?Â*

Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm guessing non pro rata occupation is the better choice than pro rata? if so i'll be applying this role and ill keep you guys updated!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

awkwardmon said:


> I'm guessing non pro rata occupation is the better choice than pro rata? if so i'll be applying this role and ill keep you guys updated!


Yes, it is and has obvious probability of getting an invite with sufficient points.


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

Any recent applications for 190 in VIC under 26112? I've submitted my EOI today with 65+5.

Haven't done any English exam as yet as i'm exempt for the basic having an Irish passport. I will likely apply to attempt to get he extra points. 

I'm unsure and my current 457 Visa is up in mid-November so hoping i'm not too late!


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

alfawex said:


> Any recent applications for 190 in VIC under 26112? I've submitted my EOI today with 65+5.
> 
> Haven't done any English exam as yet as i'm exempt for the basic having an Irish passport. I will likely apply to attempt to get he extra points.
> 
> I'm unsure and my current 457 Visa is up in mid-November so hoping i'm not too late!


Updated my EOI on 17 August with an additional 20 points from PTE. Current status:
Updated EOI submitted: 17 August
189: 85 points
190: 90 points

I know it's hard to predict but is it likely that I would get an invite with this before November?


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

*alfawex - did you get?*



alfawex said:


> Updated my EOI on 17 August with an additional 20 points from PTE. Current status:
> Updated EOI submitted: 17 August
> 189: 85 points
> 190: 90 points
> ...


Did you get the Invite?


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

alfawex said:


> Updated my EOI on 17 August with an additional 20 points from PTE. Current status:
> Updated EOI submitted: 17 August
> 189: 85 points
> 190: 90 points
> ...


Any updates on this?


----------

